# So what was Legolas thinking?



## elladan (Sep 7, 2011)

In the Last Debate scene, after Aragorn gives an absolutely great speech where he carefully and eloquently described all of the reasons that the armies of the west needed to march on the Black Gate, to distract Sauron from Frodo's question, etc. This scene goes on for quite awhile, until good old Captain Obvious Legolas walks up, gets very serious and exclaims, "A diversion!" Really? I don't have any idea how any of us could have ever figured that one out without your help. Makes me laugh almost till I cry every time I see it.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 16, 2011)

Well Legolas had to be included somehow. Jackson did a very poor job on Legolas' and Gimli's roles in the last two films. He should have stayed true.


----------



## RangerStryder (Jan 29, 2012)

This is much worse; "game over".




.


----------

